#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  efeitos visuais no ubuntu

## Celio1Gangsta

Ola amigos gostaria muito de uma ajudinha de voces hihihihi.
Alguem poderia me informar como fazer para configurar aqueles efeitos de fogo chuva neve que aparece no desktop.
Muito obrigado a todos q me ajudar q deus abençoe e estarão presentes em todas as minhas orações.
Abraço!!! :Damnmate: hihihihihi
Quem quiser pode me add ai ok no msn [email protected]

----------


## Celio1Gangsta

Obaaaa consegui  :Dancing: meu ubuntu tem todos os efeitos que eu queria eba to feliz.
Foi muito facil configurar meus efeitos no linux :Rock:  :Star: .
 :Elefant:

----------


## cyberpool

> Obaaaa consegui meu ubuntu tem todos os efeitos que eu queria eba to feliz.
> Foi muito facil configurar meus efeitos no linux.


 entao amigo posta ai pra gente como fazer....queria tb,,,,,vlw

----------


## Lincoln

procurem por ( Beryl , Emerald )
da uma lida...
tem bastante material na net de como se fazer isto.

----------


## andiribeiro

> Obaaaa consegui meu ubuntu tem todos os efeitos que eu queria eba to feliz.
> Foi muito facil configurar meus efeitos no linux.


Divida sua experiência com todos, diga-nos como vc fez.

----------


## rubens34

Sera que eu posso baixar ubuntu? onde obrigado a todos sou iniciante :Beer:  :Deal:

----------


## Lincoln

> Sera que eu posso baixar ubuntu? onde obrigado a todos sou iniciante


 Baixe o Ubuntu | Ubuntu-BR

----------


## kakinho

tenha u cuidado de escolher a arquitetura certa pra um melhor desempenhu de sua maquina....e tbm podes escolher tipo se queres Gnome... kde..  :Flowers:

----------


## sergio

Querem configurar o Ubuntu mais fácil que o Next, Next do MS Windows???

Vejam no link abaixo:

*Script Ubuntu Perfeito « Hamacker’s Palace*

----------

